# Chicken with cream and artichokes



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I tried to duplicate a chicken dish that I had in a restaurant Sunday...
It came pretty darn good. I served it with speatzel and broccoli-rabe
sautéed in garlic and olive oil.

Thin slice the checken breast and dredge in flour. Puts about 2 Tab butter
in pan with a dollop of olive oil. fry chicken in the butter quickly, only a
minute or two on both sides...add enough half and half to almost cover the top
of the chicken...simmer on low for a few minutes and then add a couple handfuls of raw spinach baby spinach ( optional)
then add several artichokes hearts ...simmer for another couple of minutes...half and half will thicken up from the flour on the chicken...add salt/ peppers to taste...at the end add a handful of parmigiana cheese, and about 1/3 cup of graded swiss cheese on top ...you may have to add more half and half at the end because it thickens up a lot...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That sounds good, if you like it, it has to be good.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

No, thanks.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> No, thanks.


Do you like anything?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Meat and potatoes.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

O.T., you could be related to the men in my family back in Ohio. :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Old Thomas said:


> Meat and potatoes.



That ultimately killed my step father.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think it's just his sense of humor. . .


Two Knots is just so good with her comebacks!


----------

